
Show HN: Movine, a simple database migration management CLI tool - wastib
https://github.com/byronwasti/movine
======
wastib
Hey all, I've been working on a simple CLI tool for database migration
management that I thought I would share with a wider audience. The project
began out of frustration with existing migration management tools, which I
found either too bulky (difficult to install and manage) or too simple
(couldn't deal with complicated development strategies). Movine is extremely
simple to setup, and is a simple Rust package (or library).

The main thing Movine does differently is keeps track of variant migrations
(migration run on the database differs from what you have locally) and
divergent migrations (migration run on the database doesn't appear locally).
It also provides some tools to fix these states, making it really easy to
develop database migrations.

Happy to hear any feedback and hopefully someone is able to find this useful!

